# Sovereign Grace Singles



## bookslover (Dec 15, 2014)

Does anyone here know anything about Sovereign Grace Singles? I looked over its homepage and can't figure out who they are (that is, who owns the site and runs it). Is it really free? Would an old geezer like me (I'm 62) profit using the site? I guess I'm just trying to find out if they're "legit" or not. I know that many dating sites get decidedly mixed reviews.


----------



## Miss Marple (Dec 15, 2014)

I believe it is a legit site. If I am not mistaken one of my sons helped the man who runs it design it a few years ago (is it the guy from the OPC in New York? not sure). Also I know a nice young man from our church who met (and married) a young lady through them.

I also have a friend from Sonora, CA, who, at age 66, just married a man (again from the east coast) this year - I believe they met on Sovereign Grace Singles.

So I'd say thumbs up.


----------



## Tim (Dec 15, 2014)

Yes, it's free and legitimate.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 15, 2014)

For the sake of us who are clueless, what exactly is meant in this case by "legit?"


----------



## Miss Marple (Dec 15, 2014)

What I meant is that the site is really what it purports to be, and not a site that steals from you or does phishing or etc.


----------



## py3ak (Dec 15, 2014)

Miss Marple said:


> What I meant is that the site is really what it purports to be, and not a site that steals from you or does phishing or etc.



Which doesn't mean that everyone on the site is what he or she purports to be, of course. It's always best to be careful in having contact with internet strangers.


----------



## Logan (Dec 15, 2014)

My wife and I met each other through that site so I can speak for its legitimacy 

That was 5 or 6 years ago and it was not free at that point, so I can't really say if membership has changed much since then.

It really is hit and miss sometimes: some folks on there don't really understand what "sovereign grace" means or the "doctrines of grace". I also found quite a few were baptist. However, there are some good folk there and I liked that it allowed you to engage other singles with the understood intent of marriage.


----------



## Tim (Dec 15, 2014)

Logan said:


> My wife and I met each other through that site so I can speak for its legitimacy
> 
> That was 5 or 6 years ago and it was not free at that point, so I can't really say if membership has changed much since then.
> 
> It really is hit and miss sometimes: some folks on there don't really understand what "sovereign grace" means or the "doctrines of grace". I also found quite a few were baptist. However, there are some good folk there and I liked that it allowed you to engage other singles with the understood intent of marriage.



Logan, your assessment is spot on. I have been a member of that site for way longer than I would like, and it does seem that the membership has changed since it became free. I would also say that although the site is intended to be for reformed folks, there are some that don't seem to have come to grips with all that this entails. This is not to say that there are not solid confessional folks - there are many who would fit right in on the Puritan Board - but it does mean that you need to carefully consider a person's theological position when communicating with them. For example, there are several people from the CREC denomination, and I have made a firm decision that such folks will not be an option for me. 

None of this is a reason not to join. It just means that one needs to be wise.


----------



## bookslover (Dec 16, 2014)

Apparently, the founder and owner of the site is named Dean Scott, who can be contacted by snail mail (there is also an email address) at a post office box in Toledo, Washington. So, there's that...


----------



## Mister Snrub (Dec 16, 2014)

It's legit. My wife and I met through it. Though we were in our 20s at the time, quite a bit younger than you. 

My wife joined up on a free trial after running into an ex-boyfriend (whom she had expected to propose, until she found out he was cheating, and confronted him about it several months earlier). I joined in grad school, and at that time (not sure about now), students were able to join for free. I didn't have any odd experiences with anyone, but she did have a few odd experiences with people on it. Some people who contacted her, she had to shoot down on the spot, but she and I had apparently crossed paths multiple times in the past, and we had multiple mutual friends (former college roommates of mine who had been either seminary classmates with her, or worked with her father's ESL program) who could vouch for my character. 

In the end, it was a good experience for both of us.


----------



## bookslover (Dec 16, 2014)

Mister Snrub said:


> It's legit. My wife and I met through it. Though we were in our 20s at the time, quite a bit younger than you.



You need to work on your subtlety, son! LOL


----------



## ZackF (Dec 16, 2014)

My wife and I met on SGS. Furthermore, wife's best friend and her husband also met on SGS.


----------



## ZackF (Dec 16, 2014)

Online dating isn't just for so-called losers. That's so 1998 man. It's a fact of life for millions. Some "mature" members at church, both professionals, met each other last spring on a Christian singles site and will be marrying next spring. Put up a profile and go for it. No promises but just use some common sense.


----------



## Andres (Dec 16, 2014)

KS_Presby said:


> Online dating isn't just for so-called losers. That's so 1998 man. It's a fact of life for millions. Some "mature" members at church, both professionals, met each other last spring on a Christian singles site and will be marrying next spring. Put up a profile and go for it. No promises but just use some common sense.



Couldn't agree with this more! I know numerous Christian couples that have met online and have happy, healthy marriages several years later. It wasn't on SGS, but my wife and I met on another Christian dating site. May will be six years of marriage for us and we're going strong!


----------



## SeanPatrickCornell (Dec 16, 2014)

Sovereign Grace Singles is a good site but you have to actively _use it_. What does that mean? It means, be active on the message boards, send messages to women, etc.


----------



## deleteduser99 (Dec 17, 2014)

My wife and I met through SGS, married almost 7 months ago now. It's a good site.


----------

